# S-works Roubaix vs. Bianchi 928 C2C vs. Scott Addict



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

Have to decide among 3 bikes:
- S-Works roubaix/dura ace at $5700
- Bianchi 928 C2C/Record at $5200
- Scott Addict / Record at $7200


I think the roubaix and the Bianchi have very similar geometry.
But the Record equipped bianchi seems a bargain compared to the Roubaix: 

Frame: 928 CARBON Monocoque - sloping geometry 
Forks: Bianchi FF9 Full Carbon 
Gears: Campagnolo RECORD QSTM for CTTM front and Campagnolo RECORD rear derailleurs 
Shifters: Campagnolo RECORD QSTM 10s Ergopower 
Chainset: FSA SL-K MegaExo Compact Carbon 50/34 
Brakes: Campagnolo RECORD-D SKELETON 
Wheels: Campagnolo ZONDA silver wheelset 
Tyres: Continental GRAND PRIX 4-Season 700x23 
Handlebars: FSA K-WING CARBON AERO 
Stem: FSA CARBON PRO Alu/Carbon 
Saddle: Fizik ALIANTE GAMMA TI 
Seatpost: FSA SL 280 Carbon Pro 
Pedals: Not Included 

Also - a little more racey - the Scott Addict has great specs and components.

Any recommendations?

SC


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I am searching for a performance/comfort bike as well, however, I never thought about the Bianchi. I like the S-Works Roubaix because of the long wheelbase, 1010mm for a 56cm frame and the weight, about 15lbs w/o peddles. For me, the differentiator in comfort vs. race frame is the wheelbase. I can get as much drop on the handlebars (to seat) as I want on a comfort frame, about 2.5 inches. What’s the wheelbase and weight of the bianchi? I went to their website, but it didn’t list it there. 

As for the Scott, I think its more of a race frame, shorter wheelbase.


----------



## scerchione (Jan 5, 2007)

not sure - but posture on it feels very similar.
But components are so much better.
I am struggling with the choice.

The Scott addict looks hot!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*A couple things......*

The Bianchi is a good deal cheaper due to the Crank spec. Not that the FSA's are bad (though some folks have had some issues, I have not), they will be a good deal heavier than the S-Works Crank, and if you'd like to go to standard gearing, you don't have to buy a whole other Crankset, just the Spider and Rings from your dealer.

Also, what's the Warranty like with the other 2 choices? I know Specialized set's a pretty high bar in that department.

- Have fun with your choices, ride them if you can and above all, pick the one that fits you best and suits your riding style & terrain. :thumbsup:


----------



## NewTrekRoadie (Sep 13, 2004)

It goes without being said that the one that fits the best is the way to go. I have zero experience with the Scott and Bianchi, but I just boought a Roubiax Pro and could not be happier. I had a Trek 2100 prior. The Trek has a 'racier' geometry, but the Roubiax can be set up aggressively also. The Roubaix is just so damn comforatable. It really does take the bump and what not like a champ. The dura ace 10 speed componetry shifts like butter. Like DMFT says, from what I've read and heard specailized really stands behind their product as far as the warranty goes. This was a 'huge' factor for me when I decided to lay down that much cash for a bike. From my experience through buying bikes though, 'looks' means a lot to how you feel about your bike. I was never totally happy with my Trek because I wasn't crazy about how it looked. I bought it because it was a good deal at the time. Make sure whatever you do when you lay down that much cash that you 'LOVE' how it looks, but most importantly that it fits you right. Good luck. It's so much fun shopping for a new bike. Every day I get to ride my Roubaix I am just so grateful that it's my bike, hope you feel the same with whatever you decide to buy...


----------

